# regulador 3V



## juankillo (Ene 23, 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos!
Igual que hay un regulador de voltaje de 5V ( el 7805 ) conoceis alguno que revaje la tensión a 3V?¿?¿ gracias, que vaya bien, chao!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 23, 2008)

Hay muchos....pero pocos, son dificiles de encontrar.
Son los llamados LDO como e lt1117 y similares.

En caso de apuro lo mejor es utilizar un lm317 que es facil de localizar.


----------



## bluetoothman (Ene 23, 2008)

al lm317 tienes que calcularle y conectarle resistores externos, no es para nada optimo en caso de "apuro", si necesitas una buena solucion de manera rápida, usa un 7833, su salida es 3.3v y cuesta lo mismo que el 7805


----------



## mabauti (Ene 23, 2008)

LF33CV o KA78RM33  o el KA78R33, pergunta por ellos en tu tiendita mas cercana, si no hazle caso a tiopepe.

Suerte


----------



## juankillo (Ene 24, 2008)

Gracias a todos, por vuestra ayuda, tendré en cuenta cada una de las opciones que me dais y la que mas me convenza, la utilizaré, gracias de nuevo, que vaya bien, chao!


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 5, 2010)

Que tal foro!!

Quisiera regualr 3V pero con un LM317 a patir de 5V que me entrga un 7805, he simulado el circuito que utilize en mi fuente pero no se si los valores son incorrectos.


Vario el potenciometro pero casi no cambia!!!


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 5, 2010)

De 5v a 3v necesitas un LDO, el 317 no te sirve, o alimentalo con 1v mas al menos.


----------

